# wann Modellwechsel bei Rose?



## Berejosa-23 (7. Juli 2013)

wann fängt bei Rose denn das neue Modelljahr an?

d.h., wann werfen die die aktuellen Modelle erfahrungsgemäß aus dem Schaufenster und wann kommen die neuen?


----------



## finisher (12. Juli 2013)

Ab sofort.

Vermutlich muss sich nach dem schlechtem Abschneiden beim letzten Bike Test mal was ändern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (17. Juli 2013)

In Ehrwald wurden internationalen Journalisten gerade die 2014er Bikes zum Probefahren zur Verfügung gestellt...es kann also nicht mehr lange dauern.


----------



## Domi55 (17. Juli 2013)

Am 26.7. bis 03.08. ist SSV in Bocholt beim Rose-Versand! Bikes bis zu 50% reduziert! Ist auch so ein Anzeichen für ein Modell wechsel! Wohne nur 20km von Rose entfernt!

Gesendet von meinem Galaxy Nexus mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## filiale (18. Juli 2013)

Ich vermute das wird bei den Meisten Herstellern gleich sein. Vorstellung / Verfügbarkeit der 2014 Bikes im August / September.


----------



## ROSE Bikes Tech (19. Juli 2013)

Hallo Zusammen,

Die neuen Rahmen kommen in derRegel ab Oktober/November bei uns an. Falls dann alle Zubehörteile eingetroffen sind, verstreichenmeist weitere 5-6 Wochen bis zur Fertigstellung der Räder (je nachKonfiguration).

Aktuell verkaufen wir die 2013er Modellserien ab. Diese sind momentan bereits auf unserer Homepage reduziert.

Viele Grüße

Euer RoseBikes Team


----------



## Pusher123 (24. Juli 2013)

Also das Rose Sky Fire gefällt mir richtig gut.


----------



## fuxy (25. Juli 2013)

Was ist den daran jetzt großartig anders ? Die Dämpferanbaupunkte hat man von oben nach unten gamacht, und ? 

Was ist an dem Rahmen jetzt so besonders schön ?

Ich finde die neuen Rahmen überhaupt nicht ansprechend.

Am lustigsten find ich die User, die immer ganz laut schreien : Rose Rahmen sind scheißßße, und jetzt ganz laut das gegenteil behaupten, nur weil die Dämpferanbaupunkte um 180 Grad verdreht wurden.
Manchmal frage ich mich was die so in Ihrer Freizeit alles Rauchen.


----------



## Pusher123 (26. Juli 2013)

Was hab ich mit anderen Usern zu tun, ich hab lediglich gesagt, dass ich es schön finde.
Es ist mir völlig egal, über was andere User diskutieren.


----------



## fuxy (26. Juli 2013)

Hab nicht speziell dich gemeint


----------



## Pusher123 (26. Juli 2013)

Na dann is ja alles ok ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bordstein (26. Juli 2013)

Optik ist natürlich Geschmackssache. 
Ich fand die ursprüngliche, klare Linienführung auch ziemlich schick, die neuen Modelle sind aber auch vollkommen OK. 

Die Detaillösungen finde ich an den neuen Bikes dagegen schon sehr gut. 

Die neue Wippe bzw. die neue Anlenkung hat wahrscheinlich einfach die Aufgabe, eine bessere, harmonische Kennlinie zu gestalten. 
Durch die neue Wippe kann man zudem einen "dicken" Dämpfer mit AGB im Rahmen verbauen. Im Jimbo ist dies leider nicht möglich. 
Auch die Geometrie ist aggressiver, tiefer und länger. Statt beim High Direct Mount zu bleiben, sind sie wieder auf E-Type zurückgegangen, sodass man nicht diese abstehende Umwerferaufnahme am Sitzrohr hat. Auch die Lager von Kettenstrebe zu Wippe scheinen erneuert zu sein, denn die Nadellager in den ursprünglichen Bikes waren ja nicht so haltbar. Reverb stealth ist auch gut. 

Alles in allem scheint das Bike deutlich durchdachter zu sein. 

Gruß


----------



## generakmokke (16. August 2013)

Für alle, die des Französischen mächtig sind:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=znI--QvOWlA"]PresentaciÃ³n prototipos The Unchained y Sky Fire Rose Bikes 2014 - YouTube[/nomedia]

edit: danke @Rick
sorry habe den ganzen tag französische texte lesen müssen


----------



## Rick-Shafara (16. August 2013)

Komisches Umgangsfranzösisch, dass ich mit meinen Spanisch-schulkenntnissen versteh. Sind bestimmt Basken  Ich find die neue Wippe des Jimbos zwar nicht sooo viel besser aber es sieht schon etwas stabiler aus.


----------



## generakmokke (29. August 2013)

Gibt es denn was neues von der Eurobike? Specs zum Skyfire? Vielleicht sogar Preise?


----------



## fuxy (29. August 2013)

Preise 500 - 600 Euro über dem Vorjahresmodell


----------



## kurt1 (1. September 2013)

Hat schon jemand infos vom Thrill Hill?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cityracer (2. September 2013)

http://singletrackworld.com/2013/07/rose-bikes-2014-launch/


----------



## ROSE Bikes Tech (3. September 2013)

Hallo kurt1,

ab Anfang Oktober werden Dir detailierte Informationen auf unserer Homepage www.rose.de zur Verfügung stehen.

Viele Grüße,

Dein RoseBikes Team


----------



## Berejosa-23 (3. September 2013)

@rosebikeTech

wo werden die 27.5er HTs in etwa preislich liegen, wenn man das denn jetzt schon sagen möchte? 

das gefällt mir ausgesprochen gut:


----------



## ROSE Bikes Tech (3. September 2013)

Hallo Berejosa-23,

sehr gute Wahl!  
Die Preise für die Fahrräder gibt es dann auch erst ab Anfang Oktober auf unserer Homepage. Bis dahin musst du dich leider noch gedulden.

Viele Grüße,

Dein RoseBikes Team


----------



## Campainer (11. September 2013)

Wird es Informationen zu allen Modelle ab Oktober geben ? Mich interessiert vor allem die Enduro/Super Enduro-Kategorie.


----------



## tibo13 (29. September 2013)

Die Frage interessiert mich auch brennend heiß. Vor allem auf den Preis des Soul Fire bin ich schon wirklich gespannt. Hatte Rose nie wirklich auf dem Radar, aber mit dem Soul Fire hat Rose bei mir genau ins Schwarze getroffen. Exakt die Wollmilchsau, mit der ich mein DH Bike gerne in Rente schicken würde.


----------



## lpob (29. September 2013)

http://www.mtb-check.com/rose-soulfire-freeride/


----------



## ROSE Bikes Tech (2. Oktober 2013)

Ab Mitte Oktober werden alle MTB Modelle online sein.


----------



## lpob (2. Oktober 2013)

Ich hoff mal, dass das Soul Fire eine eierlegende Wollmichlchsau ist.
Also sehr toruentauglich trotz Parktauglichkeit. Dann wäre es höchstwahrscheinlich bald meins.^^ Sieht nähmlich soooo geil aus. Liebe auf den ersten Blick...  (aber bitte ohne die orangen Parts, die in dem oben geposteten Link von mir zu sehen sind)
Wird aber wahrscheinlich leider zu schwer bergauf zubewegen sein, oder?
Naja wenns irendwann mal als Testrad angeboten wird werd ichs mal testen.


----------



## Gierwolf (2. Oktober 2013)

Moin,moin..
jo das Soul Fire muss ich unbedingt mal probefahren, sieht supi aus der Bock und mit ein "wenig" Teiletuning könnte das Radel dann mein Cheetah nach über 20000 km in den Ruhestand befördern...im Januar wenn der Bock verfügbar ist weis man mehr.

M.f.G der Gierwolf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dragamor (15. Oktober 2013)

Die neuen Modelle sind bei Rose im Konfi online. Viel mir gerade auf.


----------



## lpob (16. Oktober 2013)

Erst mal großes Lob für diese Pünktlichkeit, wobei ich mich wundere, dass es keine größere Ankündigung dazu auf der Startseite oder auf Facebook gibt. Und dann noch 4 Fragen: 
- Wird es die Möglichkeit der Bikekofiguration, die ich genial finde, auch beim Soul Fire geben? 
- Das Soul Fire wird als lieferbar angezeigt, heißt das, dass die Räder schon dieses Jahr, bzw. schon jetzt lieferbar sind?
- Wird das Soul Fire als Testbikes verfügbar sein und wenn ja, ab wann?  - ab März (oder eher) wäre super
- Und die letzte Frage: Weiß jemand ob und wann (noch diesen Winter?) mit Tests, beispielsweise durch das MTB-News Team, zu rechnen ist? (auch hier interessiere mich mich eig. nur für das Soul Fire) 

Oliver


----------



## kurt1 (18. Oktober 2013)

Dragamor schrieb:


> Die neuen Modelle sind bei Rose im Konfi online. Viel mir gerade auf.



Ja das Thrill Hill interessiert mich.

Der Bikekofiguration ist aber in den Versionen sehr limitiert. Andere Laufräder und eventuell eine 120mm Fox Gabel würden mich interessieren. Die neuen Kettenblätter 40/30/22 lassen sich auch nicht anwählen.

Wird es sich hier noch etwas ändern?

VG
Kurt


----------



## BlackX9 (19. Oktober 2013)

Schön dass die neuen Modelle Online sind aber ich bin dann doch etwas enttäuscht. Gerade die beiden Modelle die mich interessieren würden (Soul Fire oder Uncle Jimbo) kommen komplett ohne Konfigurationsmöglichkeiten daher. Es sind zwar nur geringe Anpassungen die ich gerne vornehmen würde (XT-Schaltgriffe und Kassete + Shimano Bremsen) aber noch nicht mal diese werden angeboten . Kann es sein dass der Konfigurator bei diesen Modellen einfach noch nicht freigeschaltet wurden oder wird es diesen erst gar nicht geben (eine kurze Info von Rose wäre hier wünschenswert)?

PS: die Verfügbarkeit bei dem neuen Uncle Jimbo 2 2014 liegt bei jeweils 1-2 Bikes für alle Größen, kommen da noch weitere oder sind diese tatsächlich schon alle vergriffen?


----------



## Trashguard (20. Oktober 2013)

Laut Mail-Info von Rose wird es den Konfigurator auch für das Soulfire geben.


----------



## Timsky (20. Oktober 2013)

Die 2014'er Modelle sind sicherlich noch nicht alle vergriffen. Wohl eher noch nicht wirklich lieferbar. Ich hoffe das wenigstens in der Biketown schon die aktuellen Modelle stehen und man die mal probefahren kann.
Ich denke der noch fehlende Konfigurator wird eingerichtet, sobald das ganze optional erhältliche Material lieferbar ist (bei RS soll es mit der 2014'er Pike ja schon Lieferschwierigkeiten geben).


----------



## tibo13 (21. Oktober 2013)

Das Soul Fire 1 in raw mit 170mm Lyrik RC2 DH Solo Air und Vivid Air R2C - das wärs  Hat jemand zufällig Interesse an einem Giant Glory? 

Btw. Wird es das Soul Fire auch als Rahmenkit geben?


----------

